# I Need a couple driveways covered in NJ



## higginstruck (Oct 24, 2011)

I need some one for Toms River, Brick, and Smithville I have one driveway in each town and maybe a couple more by toms river let me know if anyone is intresed


----------



## robtown (Jan 11, 2011)

I am in toms river and have some room left in my schedule let me know if i can help.


----------



## higginstruck (Oct 24, 2011)

Give me a call 609-489-0889 I can give you some more info


----------

